# Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel



## Anglerboard-Team (14. Juli 2007)

*Das Pilkerfarben – Gewinnspiel​*Wie immer selbstverständlich unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

*Zu gewinnen gibt’s:*
Ein Pilkerset mit 21 Pilkern (Spezialpilker zum „ligtpilken“)
3 Gewichtsklassen (30, 40 und 50 Gramm) in 7 Farben (6 stehen fest, eine ist noch zu ermitteln).
Darunter je ein Pilker/Gewichtsklasse in der hier nachfolgend zu ermittelnden Wunschfarbe.

*Wie?*
Ihr stellt hier Eure Lieblingspilkerfarbe rein.
Am einfachsten als Foto von irgendeinem Pilker mit der entsprechenden Farbe.
Geht aber auch als schriftliche Beschreibung (sofern nachvollziehbar).
Dabei gelten sowohl Einzelfarben wie auch jegliche Kombination aus zwei oder mehr Farben.

Wir wählen dann (je nach Umfang der genannten Farben) zwischen 3 und 10 der Farben/Farbkombinationen aus und stellen diese dann zur Abstimmung.

Die dann daraus ermittelte „Anglerboardpilkerwunschfarbe“ wird vom Hersteller in die Produktion mit aufgenommen und dann für eine Zeitlang lieferbar sein.

Danach wird es eine erneutes Gewinnspiel geben. Sollte dabei dann eine andere Farbe/Farbkombination ausgewählt werden, wird die vorherige aus dem Programm genommen und durch die dann gewählte ersetzt werden.

Der Gewinner wird unter allen Anglerboardmitgliedern ausgelost, die ihre Wunschfarbe hier als Foto oder Text reinposten.

Viel Spaß beim Pilkerfarbengewinnspiel......


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Auch wenn ich (nur) außer Konkurrenz mitmache(n darf): 
Pechrabenschwarz!


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Zweifarbig, Pink (lila) und Silber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Pink und/oder lila?
Sind ja zwei verschiedene Farben )


----------



## PASA (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Ich hätte gern Grundfarbe schwarz mit gelben Tigerstreifen!


----------



## Karsten01 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Schwarz/braun(super,wenn sich die Dorsche Krabben einverleiben)

#h


----------



## djoerni (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

meine lieblingsfarben sind rot grün und die hier!


----------



## Macker (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Blau Silber mit einem Übergang im Regenbogendesign und roten
Facettenaugen .
Gibt es in der art von Blitz-Pilker wobei da der Übergang eher violett ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk1 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Ganz schlicht, Rot-Schwarz, vieleicht mit ein bisschen glitzer:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



> mit ein bisschen glitzer


Mädels oder Dorsche beeindrucken damit ??
)))


----------



## ollidi (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Einfach nur Schwarz.


----------



## Discocvw (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

braun, weiß
gibt es sehr selten, sind die Farben meines Lieblingsvereins(FC St. Pauli) und war bisher sehr fängig auf Dorsch.


----------



## fischundfangredak (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

ola 
grün schwat


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pink und/oder lila?
> Sind ja zwei verschiedene Farben )



Frauen, und anscheinend gibt es auch Männer , sehen da unter Umständen einen Unterschied. Für die ist ja auch Aubergine eine Farbe|uhoh:

Als Mann sollte man mit den 16 Grundfarben von Windows auskommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

grundfarbe orange/silber(standartfarbe bei z.b. "Kieler-Blitz)+-rücken blau mit glitzer:vik:-die farbe geht das ganze jahr...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Orange/schwarz


----------



## BennyO (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Rot / Gelb



Gruß Benny


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



djoerni schrieb:


> meine lieblingsfarben sind rot grün und die hier!








Das auch mein Favorit #6 !!!


----------



## Stutenandy (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

rot/grün, wenn möglich mit etwas Glitzer in Gold


----------



## knutemann (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ganz schlicht, Rot-Schwarz, vieleicht mit ein bisschen glitzer:vik:


Genau mein Ding#6


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

weiß-grün!! ...mit dem AB-Logo drauf.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Schwarz mit viel Glitter!
Muss mit meinen "Liebling" immer selber mit
Klarlack und Glitter selber aufmotzen, wäre klasse wenn
man den so kaufen könnte.


----------



## bbfishing (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Schwarz mit Silber auf den Seiten ( Reflexfolie )


----------



## UMK (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen,

Rücken orange, Seite ins gelb übergehend, unten silber 

Gruss UMK


----------



## MiCo (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

schwarz/orange metallic/silber wie die Farbe Tangdorsch bei speedy-fish


----------



## Pirat (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Rot/ Silber. 
Klein bis 60 gr. Ungeheuer fängig auf Pollack .:vik:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Das wird bunt hier ))))


----------



## Zanderstipper (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

tiefrot mit einem schwarzen streifen am rücken. ohne glitzer


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Schwarzer Rücken und die Seiten in Grün/Gold


----------



## Seele (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Tiefschwarz und das AB-Logo in fluo-Farbe, dass es auch bei nacht aufällt


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Schwarz übergehend in rotbraun mit übergroßen Augen!

Uli


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

"Kieler Blitz in Rot/ Schwarz - 
Mein persönlicher Joker und daher in 6 Gewichtsklassen vorrätig!:m


----------



## brandungsbummler (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Speedy in schwarz rot


----------



## atibandi (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

ich würde folgende farben nehmen:
grundfarbe silber(wie ein hering)
der rücken sollte in einem grellen gelb ton lackiert sein(ich kenne nur den farbcode von rapala nämlich sfc, so sollte der rücken aussehen)
und der kopf sollte einen roten streifen erhalten!
habs mal mit ner grafik versucht vll kann man ja erkennen was ich meine!
grüße matti


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Klasse, jetzt wirds kreativ ))


----------



## Pirat (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



Dorsch1 schrieb:


> Schwarzer Rücken und die Seiten in Grün/Gold


 
Hab ich auch schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Meine Nummer 2 :


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Speedy in schwarz mit lila Reflexfolie 90-120 gr.
hat mir meine besten Dorsche bis 23 pfd. gebracht.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Schwarz/Rot
Ist einfach der Klassiker und hat mich selten enttäuscht. das Rot kann dabei ruhig inRichtung orange gehen.


----------



## Franky D (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

schwarz braun


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Moin Moin ,
das es ja was neues sein soll würde ich *Coca Cola* Farbe wie bei den Zander Gufi´s vorschlagen . Wenn Dorschi auf Krebse aus ist , dann sollte das nicht schlecht sein :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

hier nun meine wunschfarben.es sind aber drei sorten und mehrere farben.viel spaß beim mischen.cu


----------



## Balticstar (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Viel Silber mir blauen Rücken.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Sinned (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

ganz klar:
Orangener Bauch, Schwarzer Rücken mit Glitzer. Farben in der Mitte des Pilkers stark ineinander übergehend.


----------



## micha_2 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Kupfer mit dunklem Orangen Rücken komplett mit dunklem Glitter angelehnt an die legendären orangenen mit schwarzglitter Jigs.(marci besten dank für diese jigs) 
2.orangerner bauch dunkler rücken (Braun oder rot) u dann evl. mit silber oder blauen glitter


----------



## Torskfisk (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Rücken . Schwarz mit etwas Glitter
Bauch: Silber 
Kopf: Mit selbstleuchtenden Augen
in Höhe der Kiemen eine roten "Biss-Punkt"


----------



## lenkie (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Rücken: schwarz mit brauner Seite und grauem Bauch


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

schwarz, rot, gold 

so aufgeteilt wie die Deutschlandfahne!


----------



## kulti007 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

zweifarbi: neon gelb zu neon grün so´ne art firetiger #6


----------



## holle (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

orange-gelb und rot-schwarz, genau die auf dem bild


----------



## BennyO (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Man man man
Ist ja verdammt bunt hier.




Gruß Benny


----------



## surfer93 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

oranger rücken, seite gelb in silber übergehend...

oder selbstgebauter pilker grün rot mit goldener reflexfolie...


----------



## andreasm (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

rot/schwarz


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

So langsam wirds ja wirklich richtig bunt)

Schwarz/Rot war ja auch schon mehrmals vertreten, wurde mir so auch vorhergesagt)


----------



## hotte50 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Rot/Schwarz und Schwarz/Rot


----------



## vaaberg (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Silber und vorallem selbstleuchtend !

Tschuldigung, bin Tiefseestipper, funzt aber auch noch im flachen.


----------



## Torsk1 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Kleine Fluoreszierende Pilker sind glaub ich auch gut, so 50-75-100g:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Was heisst da klein, die hören bei 50 auf und fangen nicht bei 50 an 
)


----------



## MatzeMatze (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Rot Orange mit silbernen Streifen.


----------



## Torsk1 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was heisst da klein, die hören bei 50 auf und fangen nicht bei 50 an )


 
Ja gut dann <100g:m


----------



## mica (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

rot in schwarz, am rücken übergehend


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



> Ja gut dann <100g:m


Immer noch abgelehnt ))
< 50 Gramm!!


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

schwarz/silber/crystal....15-38g


----------



## mr.pepse (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Mein absoluter Favorit: Orange/gelb in 50g


----------



## Kalle (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

schwarz/rot in 40 g


----------



## Ems-Angler1993 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Orange-Schwarz


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Moin,
ich fische am liebsten die typische Kieler Blitz Farbe.


----------



## Andreas 25 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Bild habe ich leider keines mehr, da ich ihn dieses Jahr leider verloren habe. 2000 in Norwegen gekauft und seither jedes Jahr in Norwegen im Einsatz, bis er sich 2006 verabschiedete. Leider auch in Norwegen noch nie wieder gefunden.

Aber beschreiben bekomme ich hin.
Deutschlandfarben - Schwarz, Rot, Gold

Oben Schwarz, auf der Seite der Übergang zu einen etwas dunklen Rot.
Kein abrupter Übergang, sondern schön langsam.
Und ganz unten den Bauch in einen Äußerst dunklen Gold/Gelb.

Und falls ich mir das auch noch wünschen darf: Nicht glatt, sondern eine raue Oberfläche.

Das wäre ein Traum, wenn ihr so etwas bauen würdet.


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

@andreas....schau mal nach "sømmet"


----------



## Andreas 25 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Dank dir Andre.
Willst du mir hoffnung machen den Online zu finden?
Ich habe "sømmet" natürlich gleich durch Google gejagt, aber so richtig fündig werde ich nicht.


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

ich schick die mal ´ne pn....


----------



## Torsk1 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer noch abgelehnt ))
> < 50 Gramm!!


 
Ich hab grad nochmal das Startpost gelesen,
hast ja recht mit <50g |rotwerden


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



> Ich hab grad nochmal das Startpost gelesen,
> hast ja recht mit <50g |rotwerden


Na siehste )))


----------



## Miscal (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

*Silber und schwwwwwwwwwwwwarz#:*


----------



## duc996freak (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Hallo

Schwarzer Korpus mit silbernen rundgehenden Streifen.

mfg Markus


----------



## troutmaster69 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

gaaaaaaanz klar!!!!!

schwarzer pilker mit silber o. kupfener holofolie in schuppen form.



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## zanderzahn (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

auf jeden fall zweifarbig: schwarz übergehend in (dunkel)gelb !!!#h


----------



## mariophh (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

ich würde schwarzer Rücken, rote Seite und silberner Bauch gut finden...

Grüße


----------



## Achim_68 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

schwarz-rot-gold isr der Hammer


----------



## cafabu (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Der Bauch muss Silber sein, der Rücken Dunkelblau und dazwischen beide Farbem ineinander übergehen. :k Ist im Frühjahr auf Langeland und im Sommer in Norwegen meine Erfolgsfarbkombination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #h


----------



## Dorschknorpel (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

ganz klar red haed. Also schwarzer Körper und roter Kopf. Ich glaube so habe ich gestern auch ausgesehen:q


----------



## Kübel (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Meine lieblingsfarben sind unter Rot und der Rücken *Schwarz.
#6
*


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

schwarz!!!!! nichts als schwarz!!!! So wie meine zarte Seele.

Sven


----------



## FPB (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

roter körper und ein schwarzer rücken, das sollte doch den dorsch entzücken !

gruß
frank


----------



## Fatalithy (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Grundfarbe geld mit roten oder blauen Punkten/Streifen.
Ich glaub da gehn die Fische drauf ab


----------



## Yupii (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

blauschwarzer Rücken, pinkfarbener Bauch, das Ganze mit Glitzereffekt.


----------



## worker_one (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Schwarz mit Rot- und Silberpartikeln auf dem Rücken....


----------



## Hackersepp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist blau /grün (im Herings-/Sandaal- style)


----------



## Kai Schliecker (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Mein Tip:

#6  
schwarz-rot ist der Hammer 
#6


----------



## bacalo (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Neben den sechs bereits bestehenden Farben wäre n´ Schwarzer mit ein bisserl Kupferfarbe im Bauchbereich (nicht so "schwarz" wie Nordanglers Seele ) KLASSE.

Die Form kann dem Kieler Blitz entsprechen.


Also schau mer mal!


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



> Neben den sechs bereits bestehenden Farben


Die bestehenden Farben wurden auf Grund von Erfahrung und  verschiedener Tests vom Hersteller ausgewählt. Es ist eigentlich ein "Farbkonzept", das verschiedene Gegebenheiten berücksichtigt und versucht daraus praxistaugliche Farben anzubieten.

Da aber jeder weiß, dass Angler auch immer ihre "persönliche Lieblingsfarbe" haben (und auch kaufen wollen), will der Hersteller eben auch eine 
"Anglerboardwunschfarbe" anbieten. 

Es wird aber immer nur eine zeitgleich geben.

Das bedeutet:
Nach der Abstimmung hier wird es die erste "AB - Wunschfarbe" geben.

Nach der darauf folgenden Abstimmung wird dann die erste Farbe aus dem Programm genommen und durch die dann neu ermittelte ersetzt.

Das nochmal zur allgemeinen Info..

PS:


> Die Form kann dem Kieler Blitz entsprechen.


Form, "Hardware" und Konzeption stehen bereits fest und sind für einen bestimmten Einsatzzweck optimiert worden.
Nach Verkaufsstart sind jederzeit (konstruktive) Kritik, Anregungen und Änderungswünsche willkommen (entsprechender Thread wird eröffnet werden).


----------



## Bubu63 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Also ich glaube an diese Farbzusammenstellung:






Andere farben sind unter Umständen manchmal besser,
aber orange/silber geht eigentlich immer und ist ganz oft
gar nicht zu schlagen.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Kalle25 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe war der Zebra-Look schwarz-weiß gestreift. In flachem Wasser unübertroffen.


----------



## vfs_kapellen (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

gelb-rot, mit glitzer, super finde ich


----------



## Lutz (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Schuppen-Holofolie–Selbstleuchtend–Schwarz



Grüße, Lutz


----------



## timmä89 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Ich würd vorschlagen: Der Rücken rot, die Seiten in silber und dann zum kopf hin orange :k


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> grundfarbe orange/silber(standartfarbe bei z.b. "Kieler-Blitz)


 
Meine absolute Lieblingsfarbe wie auch mein Lieblingspilker.

Nur äusserst selten findet man an meiner Rute etwas anderes. Und das ist dann in aller Regel kohlrabenschwarz. ( Besonders an Totemsonntag der Bringer):m


----------



## remobreit (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Meine Farben sind: 

Grundfarbe Rot und zum Bauch hin mit Verlauf Schwarz!


----------



## TomHQ (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich fische am liebsten die typische Kieler Blitz Farbe.


 
Ich kann mich Meeresangler_Schwerin nur anschließen.
Genau den Pilker fische ich am liebsten!


----------



## Tooommy (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Meine Erfolgsfarben sind:

*Schwarzer Rücken (1/3 des Pilkers) und roter Bauchereich (2/3 des Pilkers) zwischen den Farbbereichen leichte silber/Glitzerschicht.  Gelbes Auge und Gelben Enddrilling*


----------



## Barsch29 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

#h* Leute,*

*meine Erfolgsfarben sind SILBER oder richtige LEUCHTFARBEN ( orange & alle neon Farben)*

* Habe damit immer Erfolg :q  !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mj81 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

*Die Kombination **silber**,**silber**/**orange**,**silber**/**blau** ist für mich der Hit…*


----------



## FJM (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

meine Lieblingsfarbe(n): 
Rücken: orange-rot, Bauch: gelb


----------



## superscholli (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

MOIN,MOIN
ich bevorzuge rot-schwarz rücken rot und bauch schwarz vom kleinen boot aus ca 30gr und wenn es vom kutter aus los geht 50-80 gr.


----------



## Drillinge (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Schwarz mit weißen punkten besser gehts nicht.:m


----------



## Wildhare (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Moin moin,
ich schwöre auch auf die schwarzen mit Silberstreifen/glitzer drumrum...
|pfisch:
horrido...

Wildhare


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Hier müssten mal Modemacher reingucken, bei so vielen beliebten Farben ))


----------



## Tooommy (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Da habt Ihr nachher viel Arbeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Nö
Ihr müsst ja abstimmen, welche Farbe Ihr nachher wollt - wir machen da nur die Vorauswahl)


----------



## fishing3203 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Bauch silber, Rücken grün-blau gestreift


----------



## cmaxx (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Freunde,

die Farbkombination, die TomHQ (am 17.07.) abgelichtet hat...#6 - genau die isset...:vik:

Gruß Max


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Die beste farbe ist "GELB-ORANGE-SILBER"

Geht immer !!!


----------



## Willebrord (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Bauch silber, Rücken blau, Form: flacher Körper, gerade, ohne Krümmung. Gewichte: zwischen 25 und 70 gr.

Gruß

Willebrord


----------



## scholle01 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

schwarz mit silberglitter und roten augen


----------



## Balik (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Rot/Weiss/Silber

MfG


----------



## Kalle (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

3/4 schwarz mit silberbauch und roten kopf in glitzer


----------



## archi69 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Rücken blau ins grün übergehend + Bauch silberweiß + (wichtig!) Roter Haken = TÖDLICH!!!! 35 Gramm.

Archi


----------



## Fiefie (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Meine lieblingsfarben sind Rücken Kupfer mit Blauen Glitter, Mitte Orange, Bauch Gelb,
Haken Rot und am besten ein Eyehook (Gerlinger)
Form Rundkopf leicht geschwungen (Beste Größe 70gr.)
Gruß Steven


----------



## mc1266 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Meine Farbe Leuchtpink mit schwarzen Streifen,dann noch ein gelbes Knichlicht mit Tesa drangeklebt.

Hört sich etwas kurios an ist aber Top.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bellyboater (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Ich finde die Farbe von einem Spöket sehr genial für Dorsch. Der hat mir beim Spinfischen vom Ufer aus schon viele schöne Dorsche gebracht.

Rücken schwarz, übergehend in Kupfer, dann silber und der Bauch orange. Das alles in Glitzer gehalten. Und natürlich den schwarzen Punkt an der Seite nicht vergessen.


----------



## andre23 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

..wann geht´s denn in die næchste runde....


----------



## tommy-112 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Hallo meine farbe ist silber mit einem hell grünen Rücken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

bis wann geht die umfrage noch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Bis jetzt gerade)
Jetzt werden wir 12 der genannten Farben ausgesucht zum abstimmen. 
Sobald das dann feststeht, kommt die Abstimmung über die Wunschfarbe - demnächst in diesem Kino)


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Und hier gehts zur Abstimmung über die Farben>>>>
Viel Spass dabei...


----------



## Ollek (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

|supergri|supergri

Auch wenn ich dafür gleich Schelte kriege,aber vor ein paar Jahren sagte mir ein *SEHR* bekannter Pilkerhersteller aus Deutschland auf der Anspo in Kassel:

"Farben sind nur da um die Angler zu Ködern, wie würde eine Pilkerwand mit Bleigrauen Pilkern aussehen"? :vik:

Obgleich man tatsächlich z.B. in der Ostsee an manchen Tagen sehen kann das es an den und den Tag "nur" eben diese eine Farbe ist.-- stimmt schon.

Allerdings habe ich da ich selber giesse meist nur Bleigrau und kann beim besten Willen keine schlechtere oder bessere Fängigkeit gegenüber Pilker mit High Tech Lackierung sehen.

Daher schliesse ich mich den Worten des Herrn +++++++ an.

Mein Favorit Bleigrau.   #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das Pilkerfarben Gewinnspiel*

Du wirst Dich noch wundern, das kann ich Dir jetzt schon verraten )))
PS:
Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Du ....

Und hier gehts zur Abstimmung über die Farben>>>>
Viel Spass dabei...

Und nu mach ich hier mal dicht, weil ja die Abstimmung schon läuft....


----------

